# Can I Combine With Super On?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I would like to newspaper combine a queenless hive with a hive that has a honey super on. Is there any problem doing this? Only issue I see is the super might dilute the smell of the queen. Thanks, J


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The only problem that might be had is if the queenless hive is not truly queenless, or if it has gone laying worker. Otherwise, it should be no problem.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Ray.


----------

